# Denon 4311 input settings / sub level options...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For several years now I have always had to adjust the subwoofer levels on my receiver/prepro to make the bass louder for CD music and DVD/BD concerts... or concerts on satellite as well. It seems the bass is always fine for movies. I suppose this is due to the 10db LFE boost encoded in movies. Apparently in DVD/BD concerts this is not encoded... nor is it in CD or vinyl.

I own the Denon 4311 receiver and it is one of the more aggravating receivers when it comes to adjusting sub levels. On others I have merely had to press the Sub Level +/- buttons on the remote to increase or decrease the sub level. On the 4311 I have to press Channel Level, then scroll down to each subwoofer level (I have two subs in my system) and adjust the level of each sub. Then I have to lower it back down for movies. I cannot seem to find a simple resolution to make it easier.

I did just realize the other day that I can set sub levels independently in Stereo mode. So now I don't have the issue when a Stereo signal is playing, such as a music CD or vinyl, so that resolves that part. However, when playing a DVD/BD concert, such as the one I am listening to right now (of course it is Pink Floyd), I still have to increase the sub levels.

I thought maybe I could simply setup another input for 5.1 music, but I cannot select the same video input for two different inputs. When I select HDMI 1 for one input, it won't let me select it for another input, which doesn't make sense. 

Perhaps I will use the dual HDMI outputs on the OPPO BD-93... using one for movies and one for music. 

Has anyone know of a solution on the 4311 by chance? Thanks!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't, but if you're ever wanting to sell your 4311 then that would be a solution and I'd consider buying!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

From my Denon they usually have a "restorer" mode on the remote which has three different settings. One to increase treble, one to increase treble and bass, and one for bass only.

You could try this out to increase the bass without changing levels, but it's minor and not a 10db increase.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I looked at the RESTORER settings, but those are for compressed music, which I don't use with this setup. 

I also need about 10db as well, so it would not help.

And every piece of equipment I have is for sale. Money talks. :spend:


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

The restorer function isn't a special algorith, it simply adjusts the bass up by something like 3 DB. It's not going to restore the track back to normal, just simply adjusts the bass and/or treble up, which is what is most affected by compressed tracks.

10 DB and you're definitely adjusting by hand. That seems bass heavy for music, but what do I know. Hopefully your turntable is isolated with your subs!

I'll keep that in mind about the purchase. I wish I would've jumped at the Newegg deal when you did. I'm real curious to see what the XT32 does over the XT.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I get Denon through one of my distributors at dealer cost, but I don't sell via the Internet. I do however sell my used demo equipment from time to time via Internet. The problem is I can't find anything else out there that does what I want it to do over what this Denon will do. I want XT32 with Sub EQ HT... and I want 12 volt triggers that work on the main zone... this receiver is it as far as I know. I wish someone would create a prepro, but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, the only prepro that's not rediculous is the Integra 80.2. The only thing I don't like is the fact that Audyssey doesn't have a "flat" curve in this prepro, so it only allows the setting to roll off the highs. 

I'm in the same boat, I wouldn't use the 4311's amp section.

If you decide to sell, let me know. I'm looking for a deal though. Ha!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> I thought maybe I could simply setup another input for 5.1 music, but I cannot select the same video input for two different inputs. When I select HDMI 1 for one input, it won't let me select it for another input, which doesn't make sense.


Maybe you could use an HDMI splitter to feed two of the HDMI inputs with the same source and then set one with your alternate preference????


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

After looking closer I am not sure that I can set the sub levels for each input. I am not sure what made me think I could, but either way, I am not seeing the ability to do this. Chunk that idea... obviously I got confused somewhere. :huh:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is using a Velodyne SMS-1 which has different pre-sets which are adjustable. It already comes with a Jazz and Action movie pre-set, the Action Movie mode raises the sub volume by 6db and adds a 3db kick in the 30hz range if I remember correctly. All of the setting's are adjustable so you can make the Action Movie preset a bump of 10db if you want and also remove the 3db boost in the 30hz.

The problem then is that you can only use 1 sub out into the SMS-1 from your 4311. I like the subEQ built into Audyssey XT32 but have found it to not always set phase correctly so I have no problem connecting all my subs to just one sub output.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I get Denon through one of my distributors at dealer cost, but I don't sell via the Internet. I do however sell my used demo equipment from time to time via Internet. The problem is I can't find anything else out there that does what I want it to do over what this Denon will do. I want XT32 with Sub EQ HT... and I want 12 volt triggers that work on the main zone... this receiver is it as far as I know. I wish someone would create a prepro, but it doesn't look promising.


Hello,
As far as AVR's go, I am almost positive that the Integra 70.3 and 80.3 both would accommodate these requirements. And the Integra SSP would as well. In addition, when Outlaw SSP comes out (hopefully soon) it too will offer these criteria.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as a pre-pro, it looks like the 5508 might be my least expensive route. I can get one of those for about $1430. 

Does any of the Onkyo/Integra units allow separate subwoofer level settings for different inputs?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Does any of the Onkyo/Integra units allow separate subwoofer level settings for different inputs?


That I don't know, if I get home early enough tonight I will check it out and get back to you.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Another option to consider is putting a simple single switch attenuator in you sub-out line. It wouldn't be controllable from your remote, but a simple flip of the switch (switching the attenuator out) would get your sub boost. A little inconvenient, but it would work. You could build it in a small Radio shack plastic box with a line in and a line out, and place your switch on the side. How many dB are you wanting to boost or cut your sub by?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am afraid the only way to do so would be on the fly. This can be done on 2 Subwoofers. At least on my 3008. Granted, you can engage Intellivolume to add Gain to individual Sources to at least get a bit more engagement.
I am 97% sure about this, I will try to check it out more when I return. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I usually bump it up about 10db. Remote controllable would be better. It's not the end of the world to have to go through the channel level settings, but in this day and time with everything so macro'ized it would seem there would be an easier solution.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a schematic for a simple two-resistor/switch, 10dB attenuator. It assumes your subs are paralleled and present about a 5k load to the attenuator. If you're using it with a single sub (10k), just double the given resistor values. Note: these are the calculated resistor values - just get the resistor values closest to these from a 1% tolerance table and you should be fine.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> As far as a pre-pro, it looks like the 5508 might be my least expensive route. I can get one of those for about $1430.
> 
> Does any of the Onkyo/Integra units allow separate subwoofer level settings for different inputs?


I looked around the menu and did not see any setting that would allow separate subwoofer level settings for different inputs. 

I did find that you can adjust the LFE level for different surround formats like Dolby Digital, DTS, Multi-channel PCM, TrueHD, DTS-HD, Audyssey DSX and DSD. Not sure if that really helps out your situation but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think there is any LFE on CD music or vinyl, except maybe SACD, and then I am not sure. Perhaps someone else may know. Either way I would not want to change it for Dolby across the board because that would effect everything Dolby, including movies.

One option I like about the 5508 is that you can change the subwoofer levels via the Home button on the remote for a particular event and when you power it off it changes back to the default settings. However, if I plan to watch a movie after listening to music, I would have to manually change it back. I don't think changing inputs resets the levels to default.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> For several years now I have always had to adjust the subwoofer levels on my receiver/prepro to make the bass louder for CD music and DVD/BD concerts... or concerts on satellite as well. It seems the bass is always fine for movies. I suppose this is due to the 10db LFE boost encoded in movies. Apparently in DVD/BD concerts this is not encoded... nor is it in CD or vinyl.
> 
> I own the Denon 4311 receiver and it is one of the more aggravating receivers when it comes to adjusting sub levels. On others I have merely had to press the Sub Level +/- buttons on the remote to increase or decrease the sub level. On the 4311 I have to press Channel Level, then scroll down to each subwoofer level (I have two subs in my system) and adjust the level of each sub. Then I have to lower it back down for movies. I cannot seem to find a simple resolution to make it easier.
> 
> ...



Hi There

Did you ever find a solution for the 4311CI. I have same issue

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No... but I did find somewhat of a resolution with my 4520 and Denon's IR codes. I mention this in my 4520 review. There is also an IR Code List for the 4311. With a learning remote it may give you some solution.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> No... but I did find somewhat of a resolution with my 4520 and Denon's IR codes. I mention this in my 4520 review. There is also an IR Code List for the 4311. With a learning remote it may give you some solution.


Thanks Sonnie

Nice review of the 4520 BTW. I moved FROM Onkyo to Denon after my HDMI board died on my $2200 Onkyo ($700 repair) because the cheapskates/incompetent designers--not sure which) used 85-degree rated capacitors. Will *never* buy Onkyo again. This poor design decision is going to cost them a lot of business.

Anyway, back to the issue at hand. I have a URC system (MSC-400 + MX-780's), so I'll program something into that. I already have a Music/Movie button on my AppleTV activity (determines whether lights raise/dim on play, pause, stop--they do for movies, but not for music), so I'll just modify that SmartMacro to adjust the bass depending on the mode I select.

While I'm on, I noticed that you liked the Audyssey Pro on the 5508, have had chance to form an opinion about XT32 vs Pro? I'm trying to decide whether to buy the Pro installers kit, but need to figure out how much I'll gain over XT32 in my 4311CI

Regards

Mark


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Pro kit does allow some flexibility, but IMO it is not worth the extra cost, which is over $500 with the license, even if you can get the kit at cost or close to it. In likelihood it will cost you over $600. For me, XT32 does well enough in the mid to high end... and I use my Behringer 1124p for my low end prior to running Audyssey, so that I can get any large peaks out of the way. Audyssey just can't deal with those very well.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> The Pro kit does allow some flexibility, but IMO it is not worth the extra cost, which is over $500 with the license, even if you can get the kit at cost or close to it. In likelihood it will cost you over $600. For me, XT32 does well enough in the mid to high end... and I use my Behringer 1124p for my low end prior to running Audyssey, so that I can get any large peaks out of the way. Audyssey just can't deal with those very well.


Thanks Sonnie

I just upgraded to an SVS SB13-Ultra last week (still tweaking it). It has two programmable PEQ filters so I can take care of any major issues with those


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... you should be fine. I would definitely try everything first without spending the extra on the Pro kit.


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Why don't you just use the "Quick select" buttons? All then current settings (source, main level, channel level, Audyssey mode etc.) will be saved and remembered. True, you sacrifice another quick select setting. But from your primary question, I gather that it is much easier to change the source or main level after having selected the currently preferred channel level set. Plus, you need no additional remote or circuitry.
If you happen to own a smartphone, there are apps out there that offer a much quicker access to channel level setting on the fly.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

eyespy39 said:


> Why don't you just use the "Quick select" buttons? All then current settings (source, main level, channel level, Audyssey mode etc.) will be saved and remembered. True, you sacrifice another quick select setting. But from your primary question, I gather that it is much easier to change the source or main level after having selected the currently preferred channel level set. Plus, you need no additional remote or circuitry.
> If you happen to own a smartphone, there are apps out there that offer a much quicker access to channel level setting on the fly.


I control everything with a home automation system. AFAIK, quick select can't do just ch levels, etc. it stores everything (including source). I have extensive macros that switch devices on an off and change lighting scenes, when changing sources turning TV on/off, etc.. I know I can do it via IP and RS232, so I'll program those into my macros and do ti that way when I get a chance

I have the denon app and DeRemote for my iPhone, but neither seems to offer channel level control


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Quick select does it just the way you describe. I didn't know about your elaborate setup. Then, of course, quick select would rather mess up with what you're aiming at.
I bet that DeRemote has the function, it is even shown in the iTunes-screenshots. Since I'm using DeRemote on my iPad rather than the iPhone, I cannot immediately tell you how to get there. I'll try it tomorrow and tell you about it.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

eyespy39 said:


> I bet that DeRemote has the function, it is even shown in the iTunes-screenshots. Since I'm using DeRemote on my iPad rather than the iPhone, I cannot immediately tell you how to get there. I'll try it tomorrow and tell you about it.


Will double check when I get home


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have to apologize for not having performed the promised check. I do this by posting the link to the DeRemote Manual pdf. Hope this helps shorten the way.

Edit: I can't find that settings in DeRemote on the iPhone, neither. There's another app, called DenOn/Off. Here, the channel levels are easy to set. I believe it's free, too.


----------

